# One Year



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

It is hard to imagine that it has only been one year- On February 7, 2011, I first joined this forum, a complete newbee; never sat in a kayak, nor paddled anything...asking really dumb questions, not sure I was going to be able to kayak fish- especially at my age. I didn't want to spend money and was wanting to do it on the cheap- I thought I would spend $400-500 and that would get me a good used fishing kayak...

Now, I own two completely tricked out kayaks with all the bells and whistles, both really nice, high-quality boats. In the last year I have fished more than I have in years and caught more fish and bigger fish. This year, I have made plans to travel more to places that have different species of fish. It took a big investment in gear, accessories, and the kayaks- but, it isn't like buying a Grady White 23 foot Offshore. The roof racks from Yakima and Land Shark saddles were one of the very best investments I made to safely and securely carry my kayaks. 

My advice to anyone thinking about getting into kayak fishing- just do it- you will make mistakes, you will buy stuff you will not use, you will upgrade your equipment, but you won't regret it.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Congrats!

I'm pretty much in the same boat (so to speak) and am vedry happy I took the plunge...Just waiting for the weather to warm up a little then I'll be back out.


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

Dear God I need to sell some computer services so I can buy one!!!!!!!!!!! Do you guys need anything fixed??? WILL WORK FOR YAK!


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Great post Ronaulmtd. So true.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Ronaulmtd said:


> you won't regret it.


Yes. I agree. Nice post. :beer:


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

The one other thing I discovered is the Maryland Kayak Fishing forum- great bunch of guys that share, setup monthly meet and greets and fishing trips- the brotherhood is incredible- I have new friends who go with me so that we don't fish or kayak alone-


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

wskitchen said:


> Dear God I need to sell some computer services so I can buy one!!!!!!!!!!! Do you guys need anything fixed??? WILL WORK FOR YAK!


Wish you would have been here a couple of weeks ago when I needed some compute help.


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

:beer: Great post!


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I am 5 or 6 years in Kayaks. Canoe fished for years.
It only gets better.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

I am where the OP was a year ago..I'm just about to buy my first one, at 48..I've been shore fishing for a long time; but with minimal success. I hope a year from now I'm saying what he said (I have little doubt that I will be).


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Shucks I think was 63 when I first tried it . In my 5 year now. Try it you'll like it! Only regret I have I didn't start sooner.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I'll be 66 in a few weeks...kayaking can get you out there and active- an active life style prolongs your quality of life-


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I am 'only' 53, but even at my young age, the best thing about kayaking is you have to do it sitting down.
That makes it better than walking, in my book.
The fishing part is just stopping to smell the roses, so to speak.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I love the activity and exercise part of it. Some time I see a post of someone buying a yak with a motor on it that is just senseless to me it defeats the purpose unless one is handicapped and can't paddle or peddle. Sitting down is OK for a while. Need a stretch though after a a couple of hours. I went and got a Hobie to get leg exercise but I like paddling better.I have a Redfish 10ft (Little Redfish I call it) Think I'm going to get me another Trident (a 13 this time) in the spring or sooner if I find a good deal on a used one or demo .

Hey "dena" I wish I woulda started when I was 53.
"ronaulmntd" keep on paddling! 
I hope to until I can't anymore. I told my wife last year I hope to go for about 10 more good years but sometimes I wonder because after some trips it takes me longer to recover now a days.I'm not as good as i once but I hope the Good Lord gives me a few more paddling years..


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

bbcroaker, if I could 'like' that last post I would.. I hope to get at least 25 good years in kayak fishing. I'll probably never be more than an inshore/lake/river guy in a kayak, I don't think I have the the nerve to go 'out beyond the breakers' so to speak; I'll leave that to powered craft; but those three areas should keep me going for a long time.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

In December a few of us launched from Piney Point and fished the 80 foot ship channel about three miles out in the Bay- we were fishing among charter boats, trolling for jumbo stripers- if you pick your days, going out past the breakers is not dangerous or beyond your ability- getting comfortable in your craft is what it is all about- I got caught out in some pretty nasty weather this past year and discovered just how seaworthy a kayak can be-


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

GREAT THREAD, just great stories guys.... Toped off a great cup of Coffee... Thanx..

JAM


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Guess itss just a time to reflect to cold to fish except for a few over on the Williamsburg forum.Thse guys are die hards .I hung with them last winter but this cold northwind and ole arthur got the best of me this year. I've been out on some of the warmer days.
JAM what will be happening down your way in May. I may be down at Nags Head then.Hoping for some specks.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

BB- I have found that if I don't keep moving old arthur jumps on me with both feet, especially in my hands- Naproxen 500 mg X 2 along with moderate exercise keeps arthur at bay- fishing out of a kayak is wonderful and pleasurable exercise for me- I hate going to a gym or getting on a treadmill- I just won't keep it up if that is my only other options. I pick my days in winter- we get some really nice days- so a lot of "spur of the moment" short fishing trips- having a forum that has lots of kayak fishermen like this and our MFK forum usually has someone willing to go with you so you don't fish alone.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Here, I thought I was the only "Old Guy" nuts enough to Kayak Fish. I bought a couple old school prowler 13s so my kids (28, 22 and 14) would come out and Play with Pop. Worked real good, now we also have a Redfish 10 for the 14 year old and the wife has a Purple OK Venus 11, she got tired of being left on the beach. Beats the heck out watching TV. So far we have found 17 beaches with no footprints.


----------

